# Google goes Desi, launches Hindi translation tool



## paid (May 7, 2008)

Online search giant Google has announced the launch of Google Translate in Hindi. This new feature will allow users to seamlessly navigate from English to Hindi. 

Users wanting to use the service can visit *www.google.com/translate_t and translate any page from English to Hindi. Furthermore users can also type using their regular keyboard. For example typing in "Aap" automatically becomes the Hindi word for you without having to use a special keyboard.

Similarly users can also add an iGoogle Gadget and get access to Hindi, Tamil, Telugu, Kannada and Malayalam and create their own scraps or blogs in these languages.

Currently Google Translate allows for translation of English into 14 local dialects including Arabic and Hindi. The company said on its web site that it is working to include more languages.

"We're working to support other languages and will introduce them as soon as the automatic translation meets our standards. It's difficult to project how long this will take, as the problem is complex and each language presents its own unique challenges," Google added. 

Source: *www.newslocale.org/scitech/stnews/google_translate_goes_desi_200805061057.html

*Hi Hi Hi  I translated this thread here *www.google.com/translate?u=*www.th...22567#post822567&langpair=en|hi&hl=en&ie=UTF8*


----------



## debsuvra (May 7, 2008)

Great news! Boon for those new computer user who do not understands English well and want the web in their local languages.  

I wish there is the Bengali also!


----------



## virus_killer (May 7, 2008)

Convert this " microsoft is the best company." *From* English *To* Hindi.


----------



## Chirag (May 7, 2008)

For many words I tried, it writes english word only, in hindi..


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 7, 2008)

Hey, it works! thanks dude!


----------



## gary4gar (May 7, 2008)

Thanks Mr. भुगतान


----------



## sandeepk (May 7, 2008)

It is a great start. But it does need a lot of improvement. Whereas Hindi to English works up to the mark, but English to Hindi produces very weird results even for simple sentences.


----------



## ico (May 7, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Thanks Mr. भुगतान


............Lol

Nice work done by Google....


----------



## threeonethree (May 7, 2008)

seems like it has a automatic google self defence mechanism..

translate "google made the worst product in the world"..


गूगल ने दुनिया में सबसे ज्यादा उत्पाद

rofl..

hahahahaha just found out this to be the most funny thing i ever saw in IT.. put some random hindi expletives in there ...


----------



## paid (May 7, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Thanks Mr. भुगतान



lol using your creativity  what the funniest translation could be.....  

Here what I got from *www.google.com/translate?u=*www.thinkdigit.com/forum&langpair=en|hi&hl=en&ie=UTF8

यह खंड *कट्टर* gamers को समर्पित है . Gaming news, reviews, walkthroughs, easter eggs, cheats, etc., should be posted here. गेमिंग समाचार , समीक्षाएँ , walkthroughs , *ईस्टर अंडे* , cheats , आदि , यहाँ *तैनात* किया जाना चाहिए 
*Others:*
tht’s so so so cool!! = ऐसा इसलिए ताकि tht की मस्त ! !
Lets hang out         = आओ हम हैंग आउट


----------



## gary4gar (May 7, 2008)

Stange, The translation is quite efficient.
it says almost exact meaning


----------



## kranthibng (Aug 11, 2008)

ayyo adhu namishta navu yaratiranadru matadutive avrege yenu

howdu bidi mathe innu oota madke hogillva..........


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 11, 2008)

uttam hai...


----------



## Pathik (Aug 11, 2008)

Ati uttam


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 11, 2008)

Hehe see the user titles and signatures, funny...

*img372.imageshack.us/img372/3351/clipboard01mi6.png


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Aug 12, 2008)

K..gr8 work by google..


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2008)

भ्रम की भव्यता


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Aug 12, 2008)

मैं नहीं जानता हिन्दी

is that how you say "I dont know hindi" ?


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2008)

^^भ्रम की भव्यता


----------



## Pathik (Aug 12, 2008)

ROFL.. 

Why.. So.. serious -> 	क्यों .. तब .. गंभीर है ? ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 12, 2008)

hey guys, I am *धातु सिर Gautham* 

I listen to भारी धातु संगीत

open source: ओपन सोर्स


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 13, 2008)

tarey_g 
लटकते हुए , वर्ष 2004 से .. 

सम्मिलित हों तिथि : अगस्त 2004 
स्थान : फांसी .. 
डाक : 1.179


----------



## amritpal2489 (Aug 28, 2008)

उत्तम


----------



## dr_jimit (Sep 3, 2008)

COOL !!

CHeck this Medical jokes on my site IN HINDI... lol ...

*www.google.com/translate?u=*drjimit.googlepages.com/home&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&sl=es&tl=hi


----------



## _______ (Sep 16, 2008)

awesome work by Google.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 16, 2008)

gr8....uttammmm


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Oct 7, 2008)

wow i translated my blog and it was awesome...hehe


----------

